# Gran Habano Corojo Rothschild No. 5 Cigar Review - Beautiful construction



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Dark, solid, oily wrapper. Perfect draw, no burn problems. Peppery off the start but smoothed out quick. For a small smoke, this thing lasted fo...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Rothschild No. 5 Cigar Review - Beautiful construction


----------

